# puncture on blue



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

At 1200 cfs, I have to duck and flip our DRE seat down to make it under the tree, and the bridge. Due to this 1200cfs is the limit for my oar rig. Sorry to hear about your tear.


----------



## jworthyco (Feb 24, 2005)

acconnell said:


> There's been a pine tree across the Blue, right before the canyon and the rapids, all year and rafts have been able to underneath in one spot. The water is now getting high enough to make it a problem. Last night I punctured the rear tube on my raft on one of the down hanging broken branches. Draging the raft up the hill to the highway was a bitch. There is a small channel on river left that offers the chance to avoid it at these flows, and I highly recommend it. I am surprised that none of the local rafting companies, or the forest service haven't yet removed it. Peace...


Sorry to hear about your boat, but that tree has been there for more than 10 years. The water hasn't been this high on the Blue since the mid 90's so it hasn't been much of an issue. There's plenty of room in the left channel at this water level. Hope you get your boat fixed and get back on the river soon.


----------

